# Shelby and Willie



## 2dogs

I like those two characters. Shelby seems like a nice guy and Piss Willie looks happy and well fed. But... I hope Shelby doesn't blow him up! Those boys really need to leave the explosives alone. The expert has two pipe wrenches and an old flak vest. Whoopie! Around here messing with pipe bombs will get you sent to prison, and recovering logs will have Fish and Game paying you a visit. The penalty will be worse than for the explosives. If he needs a permit I hope he has one.

Still I admire his enthusiasm and work ethic. Here we go!


----------



## caotropheus

2dogs,

I agree with you and I also like this character in the series. But...But, unfortunately the producers over exaggerate the intensity of every scene and every personage in the show and Shelby is the top of the tops in this exaggeration. First of all they make him look, sound and behave as if he his dumb; second, all the people around him look, sound and behave as if they are even more dumb than Shelby and of course in reality this is not the case. As an example, during Season 4, episode 1 Shelby went to a local gas station to get help for a job. He got an helper that almost no one could understand him talking. Guess what, between episode 1 and episode 2, this Shelby's helper must have been in the university for English language because his accent changed completely and his sentences were better structured! A bit odd don't you guys think ?


----------



## GASoline71

Sorry to rain on your parade mang... but he is an idiot. I really really really really really wish they would remove the swamp and river "logging" out of the show.

I've said it before that yardin' logs out of the swamps and rivers in the South East would probably be a really cool thing to watch. If they had anybody on the planet other than Shelby and the other retards over in Florida. 

It all started with the retard and his kid from my home state of Washington doin' their river "logging". It's not logging... it's yardin' logs out of a river. I wish that section of Axemen would disappear.

But... that's just me.

Gary


----------



## 2dogs

GASoline71 said:


> Sorry to rain on your parade mang... but he is an idiot. I really really really really really wish they would remove the swamp and river "logging" out of the show.
> 
> I've said it before that yardin' logs out of the swamps and rivers in the South East would probably be a really cool thing to watch. If they had anybody on the planet other than Shelby and the other retards over in Florida.
> 
> It all started with the retard and his kid from my home state of Washington doin' their river "logging". It's not logging... it's yardin' logs out of a river. I wish that section of Axemen would disappear.
> 
> But... that's just me.
> 
> Gary



Wasn't Jimmy a "regular" logger for most of his life? Seems I read that somewhere but I don't know where. Nowadays he's more like the guys we have here who subsist by going around at night and raiding other people's recycle bins and stealing their aluminum cans. That is illegal BTW.

Well I still like Willie and his human.


----------



## porch monkey

2dogs said:


> Around here messing with pipe bombs will get you sent to prison, and recovering logs will have Fish and Game paying you a visit. The penalty will be worse than for the explosives. If he needs a permit I hope he has one.


This is what Ive wondered about too. Seems like the enforcement people in a lot of the alphabet named federal agencies...ATF, EPA, OSHA, USFS, etc....could just sit in front of the tv and watch Axmen and get plenty of violations to write up. If i tried a lot of that #### around here I'd be in jail


----------



## Gologit

GASoline71 said:


> Sorry to rain on your parade mang... but he is an idiot. I really really really really really wish they would remove the swamp and river "logging" out of the show.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not logging... it's yardin' logs out of a river. I wish that section of Axemen would disappear.
> 
> 
> 
> Gary



Yup. Maybe they could do a spin-off and get their own show. We can only hope.

Several logging outfits in our area were approached by AxMen with the idea of adding them to the show. Every one of them turned it down. It's good to see that somebody still values integrity and self respect.


----------



## Meadow Beaver

Gologit said:


> Yup. Maybe they could do a spin-off and get their own show. We can only hope.
> 
> Several logging outfits in our area were approached by AxMen with the idea of adding them to the show. Every one of them turned it down. It's good to see that somebody still values integrity and self respect.



Yup, it can be the next version of hee-haw. Old Jimmy Smith could be Jr Samples.





BR-549


----------



## jrr344

They are as much loggers as the waiter at Red Lobster is a fisherman.


----------



## Cliniford

GASoline71 said:


> Sorry to rain on your parade mang... but he is an idiot. I really really really really really wish they would remove the swamp and river "logging" out of the show.
> 
> I've said it before that yardin' logs out of the swamps and rivers in the South East would probably be a really cool thing to watch. If they had anybody on the planet other than Shelby and the other retards over in Florida.
> 
> It all started with the retard and his kid from my home state of Washington doin' their river "logging". It's not logging... it's yardin' logs out of a river. I wish that section of Axemen would disappear.
> 
> But... that's just me.
> Gary




What He Said!


----------



## paccity

GASoline71 said:


> Sorry to rain on your parade mang... but he is an idiot. I really really really really really wish they would remove the swamp and river "logging" out of the show.
> 
> I've said it before that yardin' logs out of the swamps and rivers in the South East would probably be a really cool thing to watch. If they had anybody on the planet other than Shelby and the other retards over in Florida.
> 
> It all started with the retard and his kid from my home state of Washington doin' their river "logging". It's not logging... it's yardin' logs out of a river. I wish that section of Axemen would disappear.
> 
> But... that's just me.
> 
> Gary



:agree2: me three.


----------



## WVshooter

caotropheus said:


> ...over exaggerate the intensity of every scene and every personage in the show ...they make him look, sound and behave as if he his dumb; second, all the people around him look, sound and behave as if they are even more dumb than Shelby...


 
It's pretty far over the top, HOWEVER, there are not words to describe how happy I am that they didn't portray him as being from my state. It seems like everytime there's a disaster in WV, the news coverage picks up the folks with the fewest teeth and the thickest draw.

It's just nice to see the sterotyping abuse live somewhere else for a while.

On a side note, the guy at the gas station did look like he appreciated the roadkill squirrel.............


----------



## tomtrees58

well there fun to watch:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## adam32

I'd rather watch Shelby then that fat idiot called Gabe Rygaard!!


----------



## maves75

I would like to see more of Shelby and Willie. I have long been amazed the price that those old old logs fetch. Couple lakes near me that have been used to move logs. I am not interested in doing it myself, but I would like to see any big old logs that come out of anywhere..


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Hey guys, it's just a tv show and they have to make it interesting or people won't watch! Shelby is by far the most entertaining guy on the show, probably followed by Jimmy Smith. I like the way Shelby handles that big Stihl in the water and barefooted! Like I said, it's television...


----------



## ronnyb

I hope Axmen goes off the air. Makes everyone look like a retard, hillbilly, or high strung a-hole.


----------



## PB

2dogs said:


> Well I still like Willie and his human.


 
Same here. Shelby is quite the character but I bet he is the same person when the cameras are shut off. 

I don't know how I feel about him not feeding Willie though.


----------



## SkyP

Shelby ...really wrong how he doesn't take care of his dog. Everyone in the south KNOWS dogs have to be on heartworm preventive. If he loved that dog 1/3 as much as he claims to he'd do better by him, proper vaccinations, proper dog food, and the heartworm preventive. Unless he truly is that big of a dumbass.


----------



## PB

SkyP said:


> Shelby ...really wrong how he doesn't take care of his dog. Everyone in the south KNOWS dogs have to be on heartworm preventive. If he loved that dog 1/3 as much as he claims to he'd do better by him, proper vaccinations, proper dog food, and the heartworm preventive. Unless he truly is that big of a dumbass.


 
Yeah, but I am guessing he doesn't have a pot to piss in.


----------



## wvlogger

WVshooter said:


> It's pretty far over the top, HOWEVER, there are not words to describe how happy I am that they didn't portray him as being from my state. It seems like everytime there's a disaster in WV, the news coverage picks up the folks with the fewest teeth and the thickest draw.
> 
> It's just nice to see the sterotyping abuse live somewhere else for a while.
> 
> On a side note, the guy at the gas station did look like he appreciated the roadkill squirrel.............


 
I totally agree. They get the dumbest most inbreed people down here. What is sad when the UBB mine disaster happened i knew most of the people they got to talk. And i can say from personally experience 2 of em like to burn good trucks for fun. They are not my friends but idiots i have had the mis pleasure of dealing with on a gas well location job over that way.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

PB said:


> Yeah, but I am guessing he doesn't have a pot to piss in.


 
I'm betting he does now...television pays pretty well! His logging is just a side job now.


----------



## RVALUE

jrr344 said:


> They are as much loggers as the waiter at Red Lobster is a fisherman.


 
Ouch!


----------



## RVALUE

Next is Leah branching out to the firefighters show. Now how do you think they'll stage those fires?


----------



## aussie_1968

i hate, how they always repeat everything to strech time, but for me, Shelby is the only reason to watch that show.

but i must admid, i need to repeat some sections to be able to try and make sense of what he is saying..........


----------



## bobsreturn

*axe men*

just wish they would show more working and less cussing , abusing people trying to understand, how to get the job done has never worked for me ! still a better show than most whats on tv down under , though helliloggers is worth the time . cheers Bob


----------

